# Newbie From Mass!



## pdx-bos

Hey all,

I've been silently reading forums via google searches on here for a few months while I decided on my new (and first) TT. I live in Portland, OR but am in Boston, MA for the next year or so and compete monthly with my dogs in Flyball around New England and when I'm back in Oregon we take almost monthly trips to BC and a few trips per year to southern Utah. I've done a ton of searching, reading and obsessing and have decided on a 2015 Outback Terrain 230TRS which, in theory, should provide me great versatility with the front garage area for crating. I'm also hoping the lighter weight and shorter tow length will benefit me through the North West mountain passes and navigating solo through traffic.

After a lot of consideration, I've worked out (what I think is) a great out-the-door deal on a Terrain 230TRS with an installed Husky Centerline hitch from Lakeshore RV in Michigan which means I'll be going on an 1,600 mile road trip in a couple weeks to pick up. As someone completely new to the trailering world, any must haves I need buy to get me started and what can wait? Any great dog setups out there? Worthwhile modifications?

Many thanks!

TV: 2009 Chevrolet Tahoe w/ HD Trailering Package


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Welcome from another Oregon Camper (yea..I had to say that







)

Congrats on getting a deal from Lakeshore. We drove there and back from Oregon for our 301BQ....GREAT trip, kids still talk about it. Oh...and we got a great deal!!

As far as "must have items"....most will become obvious after a few trips, based on how you camp. However, knowing you're driving 1600 miles to get your trailer and will be in need of rest, purchase and bring with you a nice memory foam topper for the mattress. (We had a 5" topper and slept like a dream!!)

Mod's are super fun and a lot of the folks on here have links to their mods in their signature...including me. Feel free to check them out and ask any questions.

One last thing, grab the Pre Delivery Document (PDI) on my web page and send a copy to your rep at Lakeshore (trust me...they have seen it MANY MANY times before) and then print a copy for yourself. This will take you about 4-5 hours to complete. Lakeshore is GREAT about this...they will have your RV connected to water and sewer and will let you camp overnight so you can check out everything and not be rushed. Take notes while they speak...camera will be very helpful...and don't be afraid to video something they are explaining.


----------



## wrangler

Welcome to the out backers from BC.


----------

